# Schultasche mit Notebook-Fach



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich such derzeit ne Schultasche, wo mein 15,6 Zoll Notebook  (38,5x26x4cm) mit NT, Maus, ... und halt noch n A4-Leitzordner und  Schulbücher reinpassen...
Hat da jmd. was passendes??
max 60€
MfG


----------



## mMn (6. November 2011)

Ich könnte dir da Crumpler empfehlen, leider könnte es da mit dem Preisrahmen eng werden. Schau mal in der Bucht oder auf deren Seite.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Hm, das is eindeutig zu teuer, abgesehen davon find ich das Design fürchterlich...
MfG


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2011)

Ich hab den Targus CN600 und bin damit seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren sehr zufrieden; nur die (abnehmbare) Handytasche hat sich als nicht sehr langlebig herausgestellt, möglicherweise wurde sie aber auch verbessert; der Preis ist auch im Rahmen und mit weniger als 1kg ist er auch sehr leicht

Targus | CN600 – Targus 39.1 - 40.6cm / 15.4 - 16 Inch Classic Backpack
Targus Notebook Backpack 15.4" Rucksack (CN600) | Geizhals.at EU

Targus hat freilich auch noch einigere teurere Modelle, die vor allem durch verbesserten Aufprallschutz punkten aber auch (teils erheblich) schwerer sind; aus erster Hand beurteilen kann ich sie aber nicht


----------



## Micha77 (6. November 2011)

Ich habe sonen Rucksack von Wenger,der war mal bei Real Treue Punkten,da passt alles rein


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

@Superwip: Wo kann ich die kaufen??
(gibts weder auf eBay noch auf Amazon...)
@Micha: Dazu sage ich jetz mal nix...
MfG
EDIT: Gefunden, gibts bei Conrad!


----------



## Seven (6. November 2011)

Der zweite Link von ihm ist ein Preisvergleich. Bei den Shops kannste die Kaufen. Empfhelen kann ich dir Mindfactory. 

Targus Notebook Rucksack 15" (38,10cm) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Edit: Sorry hab dein Edit zu spät gesehen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Hab den Link auch erst zu spät gesehen...
MfG


----------



## Micha77 (6. November 2011)

Ey was der Rucksack ist Klasse


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2011)

> Ey was der Rucksack ist Klasse


 
Ich denke er wollte weniger Wenger bzw. die von dieser Firma hergestellten Rucksäcke kritisieren sondern eher deine ziemlich ungenaue Angabe...

Ein Freund von mir hat auch einen Wenger Rucksack (welches Modell weiß ich aber nicht), der sogar schon ein paar Monate älter ist als mein Targus und auch noch in sehr gutem Zustand ist

Nett bei Wenger ist das Handy/MP3 Fach mit einem Audiokabel, dass einen Ausgang an einem der Tragegurte besitzt


----------



## winner961 (17. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab ne samsonite tasche in die passen notebooks bis 17 zoll plus nt und maus . 
ich suche mal den namen der tasche


----------



## Neocronid (25. September 2013)

Falls du wieder einmal einen guten Notebook Rucksack brauchen solltest aha Notebook-Rucksack C2 15,4 Zoll Digital | Rucksäcke | (Schul-)Rucksäcke | Schulranzen-Onlineshop.de, hab den nur fürn dreißigen abgestaubt


----------

